# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Rat Food in Bulk!!  Where do I get it?

## dsmalex97

I have a bunch now and buying food from petsmart just ain't making sense anymore.  Where can I get this stuff in bigger bags for cheap?

----------


## xdeus

Ask your local feed store.  If they don't have it, I'm sure they can order it for you.

----------


## dsmalex97

just did, no dice lol!

I gotta find more stores, I tried Agway and this place called red barn by me.  I'll keep looking.  Specific stores would help!!  Thanks everyone

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Go to there https://www.mazuri.com/Home.asp?Products=1&Opening=7 and use the dealer locator to find a feed store near you that carries Mazuri rodent breeder food, they might not have it in stock but they will order it for you.

----------


## dsmalex97

another thing, how much should I be paying for a 50lb bag of lab blocks?

----------


## panthercz

> Go to there https://www.mazuri.com/Home.asp?Products=1&Opening=7 and use the dealer locator to find a feed store near you that carries Mazuri rodent breeder food, they might not have it in stock but they will order it for you.


+1 Go to Mazuri site https://www.mazuri.com/Home.asp?Products=1&Opening=4 and look up the dealer locator.

----------


## panthercz

> another thing, how much should I be paying for a 50lb bag of lab blocks?


I pay $19 per 50lb bag of Mazuri 6F...up from $18 a few months ago.

----------


## MarkS

It's definatly not an easy thing to find.  Most feed stores that I've asked at WERE able to get the product as a special order, but told me I needed to buy a pallet at a time to make it worth their while.  Other places were able to get in smaller shipments but for more money per bag then I'm willing to pay.  I'm still searching too and have been for many years.  Until then, I'm sticking to the dog food I've been using all along.

----------


## FIREball

I have seen Mazuri 6f from $18-$28 for a 50lb bag

----------


## dsmalex97

ahhhHA!!!

I found some!!  $22.99!!  I was paying 10 bucks for 5lbs of this stuff!!

That dealer locater thing worked great thanks a lot guys!!!! :Good Job:

----------


## merdcme

i pay 23.99 south of atlanta. i have to pay in advance too.

----------


## suzuki4life

50/50 6f and hog feed.

$17/$10.

I buy both by the skid.

----------


## matt71915

kent 19% rodent diet  16$ for 50#. Not sure what the minimum weight is for bulk though.

----------


## freezingdwarf

Man I love this site!!!   So much info, I am rediculously low on rat food, and the show i get it at is Sat.   Now thanks to you guys I found 2 places close to work that I may be able to pick up tomorrow

Thanks All, I will be around for a while   :Smile:

----------


## tyrrellh

How long would a 50# bag last for about 14 rats? Im also looking into breeding and want to get my figures up to see if its worth it. Thanks

----------


## ClarkT

From watching what my friend goes through with his rats, it seems to average about 1#-1.5# per rat per month... Not sure how accurate that is, though. Maybe someone here has tracked that a little more than I can.

Try nationalpetpharmacy.com for Native Earth brand. It's free shipping! My rats are loving it!

----------

tyrrellh (03-20-2012)

----------


## JohnNJ

I would estimate closer to 2 pounds per rat per month.

----------


## dart

> I would estimate closer to 2 pounds per rat per month.


x2. Mine are just about exactly 2lbs a month ea. Nursing moms seem to eat a ton.

----------


## 2kdime

Holy 3 year old thread Batman!

----------


## ClarkT

haha! I didn't even notice!

----------


## wolfy-hound

And it's still relevant! Crazy stuff!

----------


## azmodane

I love Nationalpetpharmacy.com for my rodent food.  It's hard to beat that deal.  

On a side note, if anyone is purchasing from them I would appreciate it if you would use my affiliate link that I have.  It basically just gives me commission for the purchase.  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or would be willing to use it.

----------


## Pittsburghballs

> I pay $19 per 50lb bag of Mazuri 6F...up from $18 a few months ago.


I just contacted my local agway there say 35 for 50 pound of 6f 😓😓😓

----------


## OTorresUSMC

> I just contacted my local agway there say 35 for 50 pound of 6f


Yea I pay $33 from my local tractor supply but with inflation I feel that's not too bad from what the originators of this thread were paying haha. I'm still trying to figure how much I use. Gonna start putting the date I open a bag on the bag so I know exactly how long it lasts. Of course will vary depending how big I grow my feeders i suppose. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I just contacted my local agway there say 35 for 50 pound of 6f 😓😓😓


Price have changed in 8 years  :Wink:  (That's how old the thread is)

----------

